# raspberry pi 3 - current - pkg extract slow



## edalcastillo (Nov 26, 2018)

*Hello !!! Someone knows why it is so slow the sd that I put it is fast everything is going very well but when I install it
for example, pkg install python takes 1 hour to decompress it
I thought it could be an error of pkg and probe by port ...
portsnap fetch ........ Extracting snapshot ... 30 minutes to extract 86MB
any ideas ?*

Hola !!! alguien sabe porque esta tan lento la sd que le puse es rápido todo anda muy bien pero cuando instalo
por ejemplo pkg install python tarda 1 hora en descomprimirlo
pense que podia ser un error de pkg y probe por port ...
portsnap fetch ........ Extracting snapshot... 30 minutos para  extraer 86MB

alguna  idea ?


```
/etc/rc.conf
hostname="generic"
ifconfig_DEFAULT="DHCP"
sshd_enable="YES"
sendmail_enable="NONE"
sendmail_submit_enable="NO"
sendmail_outbound_enable="NO"
sendmail_msp_queue_enable="NO"
growfs_enable="YES"
ntpdate_enable="YES"
ntpdate_hosts="in.pool.ntp.org"
```


```
/boot/loader.conf
# Configure USB OTG; see usb_template(4).
hw.usb.template=3
umodem_load="YES"
# Multiple console (serial+efi gop) enabled.
boot_multicons="YES"
boot_serial="YES"
# Disable the beastie menu and color
beastie_disable="YES"
loader_color="NO"
hw.bcm2835.sdhci.hs=0
```


```
/etc/sysctl.conf
# $FreeBSD: head/sbin/sysctl/sysctl.conf 337624 2018-08-11 13:28:03Z brd $
#
#  This file is read when going to multi-user and its contents piped thru
#  ``sysctl'' to adjust kernel values.  ``man 5 sysctl.conf'' for details.
#

# Uncomment this to prevent users from seeing information about processes that
# are being run under another UID.
#security.bsd.see_other_uids=0
hw.cpufreq.turbo=1
```


----------



## Bobi B. (Nov 26, 2018)

Run gstat(8) in another console to monitor your I/O utilisation and `%busy` times during package installs: `gstat -p`. Also run top(1). This way you'll see if your bottleneck is CPU or I/O. I would bet it is the latter.

You can also do a simple I/O read test with diskinfo(8): `diskinfo -i da0` and `diskinfo -t da0`. However random write performance is, most likely, much worse.


----------



## Maccraft123 (Nov 26, 2018)

FreeBSD 13-CURRENT is not supported of this forums


----------

